# Help with new PC@15k



## lord.tomriddle (Mar 1, 2014)

Hey guys
I'm from Hyderabad
I tried posting yesterday but somehow can't see
Please help



Copy these questions as it is while creating a new thread and answer them properly for your own sake and so that we can help you properly. Keep an open mind when someone suggests you an alternate brand/component and don't behave arrogantly - few threads are mentioned in the above posts, read them if you are not confident with your knowledge. Being a fanboy always ends up in your money being wasted.



1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:browsing YouTube Dota FIFA

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:10-15(3k extra)

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:no

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:win 7

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:using a 19 inch led

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:speakers
Gfx card 6670
TVs keyboard
Razor deathadder 

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:march 3-6th

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:assembler

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:Hyderabad ctc

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:
I hav a 6670 ati asus ddr5 card I want to keep using
I want the mobo to be compatible to it and let be upgrade to a better card later
I ve seen a config on other threads
It gave g2020 
I was hoping to get i3 though

- - - Updated - - -

Hard drive 1tb

Intel i3 4130
Gigabyte GA-B85M-D3H
G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4GB, 1600 MHz
Western Digital Blue Caviar 1 Tb HDD
Antec VP450P

This is the config I saw in another thread
He didn't mention the costs though

- - - Updated - - -

Also
I don't plan to change this for Atleast next 3yrs


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 1, 2014)

i3 4130- 7.5k
any h81 mobo -4k
kingston hyperx blu 4gb - 2.7k
wd blue 1tb -3.8k
antec vp450p -2.6k
local cabby-0.7k


----------



## lord.tomriddle (Mar 1, 2014)

The hyper Kingston  ram is at 3.5k on flipkart

Which h81 mobo?? Can I get a specific model??? Or all are compatible with 6670 and wil let me add new card after an yr?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 2, 2014)

lord.tomriddle said:


> The hyper Kingston  ram is at 3.5k on flipkart
> 
> Which h81 mobo?? Can I get a specific model??? Or all are compatible with 6670 and wil let me add new card after an yr?



You can get Gigabyte GA-H81M-S1 available for 4k at Flipkart. All motherboards are compatible with HD6670 and allow you to add some other card in future.


----------



## lord.tomriddle (Mar 2, 2014)

1 x PCI Express x16 slot, running at x16
2 x PCI Express x1 slots
(The PCI Express slots conform to PCI Express 2.0 standard.)


this was in te description
can i use cards like ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX650 1GB 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card???


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 2, 2014)

lord.tomriddle said:


> The hyper Kingston  ram is at 3.5k on flipkart
> 
> Which h81 mobo?? Can I get a specific model??? Or all are compatible with 6670 and wil let me add new card after an yr?



ask locally. that ram has sold like hot cakes when ws retail was the seller(2.4k).


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 2, 2014)

I have a core i3 4130 + B85M-D3H for 13k shipped from Hyderabad bought only last month from Arun Computers,CTC,Secunderabad. I was thinking of getting AMD FX 4300 instead just to be future proof in case games ever require 4 cores or so.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 2, 2014)

bavusani said:


> I have a core i3 4130 + B85M-D3H for 13k shipped from Hyderabad bought only last month from Arun Computers,CTC,Secunderabad. I was thinking of getting AMD FX 4300 instead just to be future proof in case games ever require 4 cores or so.



you will not learn


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 2, 2014)

bavusani said:


> I have a core i3 4130 + B85M-D3H for 13k shipped from Hyderabad bought only last month from Arun Computers,CTC,Secunderabad. I was thinking of getting AMD FX 4300 instead just to be future proof in case games ever require 4 cores or so.



dude how many cpu will u change ........

stick with one already.......


----------



## lord.tomriddle (Mar 3, 2014)

is i3 4130 that bad ???
shud i improve ,y budget to get a better one ?? or will this 4130 last for 2-3 yrs ?


----------



## topgear (Mar 3, 2014)

i3 4130 is a decent cpu and should serve your purpose nicely.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 3, 2014)

lord.tomriddle said:


> is i3 4130 that bad ???
> shud i improve ,y budget to get a better one ?? or will this 4130 last for 2-3 yrs ?



4130 is good processor. It will work fine.


----------



## lord.tomriddle (Mar 6, 2014)

Gigabyte GA-H81M-S1 this isnt available in te local stores..
can i get another model or something ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 6, 2014)

lord.tomriddle said:


> Gigabyte GA-H81M-S1 this isnt available in te local stores..
> can i get another model or something ?



You can get it from Flipkart for 4100.


----------



## lord.tomriddle (Mar 6, 2014)

ok 

i got this quote from a store at ctc
i3 4130 7900
h81m 3800
kingston 4gb 2800
antec vp450w 2700
cm elite 431 3800
wd blu 3800

total 24.8k
can i buy them ? or anychanges ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 6, 2014)

lord.tomriddle said:


> ok
> 
> i got this quote from a store at ctc
> i3 4130 7900
> ...



Dude, you need to be more specific when writing parts.

> Which H81m? Thats just the chipset. Which motherboard are you talking about?

> Antev VP450w or vp450P?

> What is the size of the HDD?


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 6, 2014)

If its VP450P & 1TB drive then get it ASAP!!

That cabby looks 

Why dont you get these cabbies? my 

Buy Online Cooler Master Force 500 ATX Mid Tower Computer Case (FOR-500-KKN1) in india

*www.theitdepot.com/product_quick_view.html?q=17499

Shiva


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 6, 2014)

lord.tomriddle said:


> ok
> 
> i got this quote from a store at ctc
> i3 4130 7900
> ...



you better skip that cabinet. instead get cooler master n300 or betfenix merc alpha.


----------



## lord.tomriddle (Mar 6, 2014)

mobo....GA 81m S1
1tb Wd blu
vp450watt

- - - Updated - - -

Cooler Master K series k281 Mid Tower Computer Case

ok ill ask for this one 
this comes without the smps right ??


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 6, 2014)

lord.tomriddle said:


> mobo....GA 81m S1
> 1tb Wd blu
> vp450watt
> 
> ...



antec has two 450 Watt models .vp450 an vp450p. vp450 is older. vp450p is the newer version. you should get vp450*p* only.
also for cabinet, get this Cooler Master N300 Cabinet - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal. skip that CM k281.


----------



## lord.tomriddle (Mar 6, 2014)

ok
the cm n300 it is then
it is without smps right ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 6, 2014)

lord.tomriddle said:


> ok
> the cm n300 it is then
> it is without smps right ?



yep


----------



## lord.tomriddle (Mar 6, 2014)

CPU Intel Core i3-4130 Boxed 3.4 Ghz. Socket 1150

Intel GigaByte H81CS GA-H81M-S1 1150 Socket VGA

HDD WD SATA 1Tb Blue Caviar 16 MB Cache

SMPS Antec VP Power VP450P 450Watts

Cooler Master N300 Cabinet

Kingston HyperX Blu DDR3 4 GB PC RAM 

right ??
ill visit ctc in the morning and get this directly ??


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 6, 2014)

lord.tomriddle said:


> CPU Intel Core i3-4130 Boxed 3.4 Ghz. Socket 1150
> 
> Intel GigaByte H81CS GA-H81M-S1 1150 Socket VGA
> 
> ...



good one. you can get it.


----------



## lord.tomriddle (Mar 6, 2014)

i totally forgot..
i have these creative 5.1 speakers for which i used a sound card of creative..
will i need to install the card 
or will this mobo support the speakers directly ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 6, 2014)

lord.tomriddle said:


> i totally forgot..
> i have these creative 5.1 speakers for which i used a sound card of creative..
> will i need to install the card
> or will this mobo support the speakers directly ?



should support directly.


----------



## lord.tomriddle (Mar 7, 2014)

Guys
The ga h81'm mobo is not available 
Another auggestions


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 7, 2014)

which models are available then??


----------



## lord.tomriddle (Mar 7, 2014)

Ga h85m
H87m are available but are above 5k

- - - Updated - - -

Vp450 is available
Not 450p
Anythin in cm I can ask for ?


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 7, 2014)

get only 450P. Try online.

ANTEC SMPS VP450P

Shiva


----------



## lord.tomriddle (Mar 7, 2014)

Kingston hyperx blue 4gb is at 1333?1600?
He says 1600 won't support 81m


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 7, 2014)

Didnt follow. Who said what?

Shiva


----------



## lord.tomriddle (Mar 7, 2014)

He meant in the ga h81 m mobo
Hyperx blue of 1600 won't support
Shop guy says tajes is 1333 which wil be supported


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 7, 2014)

vp450p is cheaper on snapdeal.
for mobo, check in other shops also. ram support depends on mobo too. h81 s1 should easily support 1600mhz. hyperx blu is available at both speeds.


----------



## lord.tomriddle (Mar 7, 2014)

Vp450p I found
Searching for 81'm
He says 1600 won't be there for that mobo
Take 1333

- - - Updated - - -

Ga h81m is not available anywhere here
Any other models I can look for ?? 85m or so


Oblibe in flipkart wil send after 5days

- - - Updated - - -

i came back
ill go tom and hopefully buy

these are the stuff available with the rates
i3 4130                                            rs7750
kingston 4gb hyperxd                          rs 2850
wd 1tb blu                                        rs 3750
cm n300                                           rs 3500



mobos
gigabyte h 87m d3h     rs 6700
b85 d3h   rs 5800



smps
cm 450 thundel          rs 2800
cm 450 gx                 rs 4300


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 7, 2014)

Avoid CM PSU. Get antec vp450p.


----------



## lord.tomriddle (Mar 7, 2014)

ok
what about the mobo ??
should i buy it online ??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 7, 2014)

Get this: Gigabyte GA-H81M-S1 Motherboard - Gigabyte: Flipkart.com


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 7, 2014)

lord.tomriddle said:


> i came back
> ill go tom and hopefully buy
> 
> these are the stuff available with the rates
> ...



do not ever go with thunder. it may put your pc in thunderstorm!!!

for mobo, what about buying from here GIGABYTE H81M-S1 Motherboard - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal ??


----------



## lord.tomriddle (Mar 7, 2014)

like i said..it takes 3-4 days
should i buy then ???

flipkart doesnt sell
its from tech4u..not ws retail
no problems right ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 7, 2014)

lord.tomriddle said:


> like i said..it takes 3-4 days
> should i buy then ???
> 
> flipkart doesnt sell
> ...



get the mobo from snapdeal. even psu is less costly there


----------



## lord.tomriddle (Mar 7, 2014)

Sold By PL Online
4.6	Seller Score out of 5
Orders Processed:251-1000


this is the seller from snapdeal
no problems right ??


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 7, 2014)

lord.tomriddle said:


> Sold By PL Online
> 4.6	Seller Score out of 5
> Orders Processed:251-1000
> 
> ...



never had any bad experiences from snapdeal. you can confirm with the seller if you want. also you may opt for COD.


----------



## lord.tomriddle (Mar 8, 2014)

confirm what ??
i m thinking of paying with cc only

- - - Updated - - -

Paid Amount	Rs. 6597

S.no	 Item name	 Item Code / Voucher(s)	 Status	 Unit Price	 Quantity	 Price	 Pre-order
Amount	 Subtotal
1	Antec VP450P SMPS
2423000833	
 In Progress
Est. Shipping Date: Mar 11, 2014
Rs. 2931	 1	 Rs. 2931	 N/A	 Rs. 2608
Offer Discount: (-) Rs. 323
2	GIGABYTE H81M-S1 Motherboard
2423030827	
 In Progress
Est. Shipping Date: Mar 12, 2014
Rs. 4250	 1	 Rs. 4250	 N/A	 Rs. 3989
Offer Discount: (-) Rs. 261


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 8, 2014)

what happened to the rest?

Shiva


----------



## lord.tomriddle (Mar 9, 2014)

Rest available in local store
I'll take these and go there


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 9, 2014)

have a look at this thread also *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technolog...-extension-campaign-select-products-psus.html


----------



## lord.tomriddle (Mar 9, 2014)

Ya
I'll register
Free warranty extension


----------



## URPradhan (Mar 10, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> have a look at this thread also *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technolog...-extension-campaign-select-products-psus.html



Thank you so much for this useful info.
Just now registered the product.
I'll get 2+2 = 4 years of warranty from Antec. PEACE OF MIND.


----------



## lord.tomriddle (Mar 10, 2014)

got the mobo and psu today from snapdeal
will go to store tomorrow for rest of the stuff and then register


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 10, 2014)

Dont forget pics!

Post here 

Shiva


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 10, 2014)

lord.tomriddle said:


> got the mobo and psu today from snapdeal
> will go to store tomorrow for rest of the stuff and then register



congrats

- - - Updated - - -



URPradhan said:


> Thank you so much for this useful info.
> Just now registered the product.
> I'll get 2+2 = 4 years of warranty from Antec. PEACE OF MIND.



did you get mail from antec that "warranty extension has been accepted" ?


----------



## URPradhan (Mar 11, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> did you get mail from antec that "warranty extension has been accepted" ?


The verification process is ON and after that I'm expecting the confirmation mail from Antec.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 11, 2014)

URPradhan said:


> The verification process is ON and after that I'm expecting the confirmation mail from Antec.



mostly they may not reply.you may have to mail them. any way, wait.


----------



## lord.tomriddle (Mar 11, 2014)

i did the registration jus now
waiting for the reply


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 11, 2014)

lord.tomriddle said:


> confirm what ??
> i m thinking of paying with cc only
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



So What is your final rig configuration buddy?


----------



## lord.tomriddle (Mar 12, 2014)

Antec VP450P SMPS
GIGABYTE H81M-S1 Motherboard
i3 4130
kingston hyperx 4gb blue
wd c blue 1tb
cm n300



6670 ati hd card
razor death adder
5.1 speakers creative
thesee three im using from my old rig


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 12, 2014)

Pics??

Shiva


----------



## lord.tomriddle (Mar 14, 2014)

Got the confirmation email from antec
Mobo not supporting 5.1 and no place to put to sound card either  

Whole system cost me 25k without the gfx keyboard mouse speakers monitor


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 14, 2014)

Pics??

Shiva


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 14, 2014)

lord.tomriddle said:


> Antec VP450P SMPS
> GIGABYTE H81M-S1 Motherboard
> i3 4130
> kingston hyperx 4gb blue
> ...



Very good config for 25k.Pics please.


----------



## lord.tomriddle (Mar 15, 2014)

here


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 16, 2014)

lord.tomriddle said:


> here
> View attachment 13870View attachment 13871



Congrats and very good looking but can improve on cable management some more.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 16, 2014)

lord.tomriddle said:


> here
> View attachment 13870View attachment 13871



Dude, you can route the PSU cables from behind the motherboard plate too. There will be a gourmet hole near the PSU to do that.


----------



## lord.tomriddle (Mar 16, 2014)

I was half asleep when assembling it
And was more worried about the sound card
I'll fix it later


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 16, 2014)

nice set up


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 16, 2014)

Congos on the purchase !!

Shiva


----------

